# Champion Drill Press 20 Inch



## lathe nut (Jun 15, 2010)

Got this off Craig List, 5 Miles from my house, got it for $ 50.00 dollars, Drill press, 10 inch heavy duty Grinder, wire and stone on a heavy duty table, 60 bits, 40 reamers, several chuck, other things, it was still under power, Dad passed on and the kids did not want to be bothered with his tools, any guess on the age, will try to find a operators manual, it was a line shaft machine they added the motor and pulley later, its still super tight, happy hunting


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 15, 2010)

That's a heck of a drill press! Really neat. Lots of taper mount drill bits, too.
I think you got a super deal, Mr. Nut!

Thanks for the pics.

Dean


----------



## Maryak (Jun 16, 2010)

Great deal :bow:

Age could be 1920's - 1930's What's the drill table like ??? The more like a swiss cheese the older it probably is if it's been in a production environment.

Hope this helps

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## lathe nut (Jun 16, 2010)

Dean, yes do have a few taper bits and reamers to clean and oil.
Bob, the table has a few dings but not many, the machine is very tight, it was either taken care of by a good machinist or did not do a lot of work by a bad one, about 40 miles from me is the City of Lake Charles La. this was an Oil Field, timber, cotton, Rice and shipping area in the late 1800's and still today, there were several shops to service saw mill and ships, this is the second one that I picked up that probably come from one of the shops, I do know of several lathes that came out what was called the ship shop, been trying to get one of them, did some digging this one looks like a 1905 year model, happy hunting, Lathe Nut


----------



## shred (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweet! Get yourself a bottle of Evap-o-rust and start to soaking those bits. I bet they'll clean up well.


----------



## lathe nut (Jun 18, 2010)

shred, never heard of Vap-O-Rust, where is that stuff found, was going to buff them off with the grinder that come with the drill press, its a 10 inch three phase, then oil them, I like used motor oil, Lathe Nut


----------

